# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  RAW (Film )

## Cuchculan

Be curious to hear, when people see this film, what they make of it. From what I have heard people are throwing up and dry heaving just watching it. That alone would put me off wanting to see it. Just think they are trying to make a new breed of film designed to shock people. This is another step. 

Justine (Garance Marillier) is a lifelong vegetarian and her family are likewise. When she begins university at a veterinary college, she is quickly exposed to the brutal hazing rituals of college from which her older sister, Alexia (Ella Rumpf), also at the college, offers no protection. At one point, Justine is forced to eat a piece of what she is told is rabbit kidney. After this, she begins to change significantly. Her body starts changing and she has developed a taste unlike anything she has ever experienced before.

Raw is a difficult film to review because it is genuinely one of these movies where it?s better to go in with as little knowledge as possible. At that, given that the film posters and promotional images for the movie basically all have blood in them, one can safely assume this is a horror film. Moreover, its title should give you an inkling of what kind of horror it is.

Anyone who has read about the film will also probably be aware of its reception at a screening at the 2016 Toronto International Film Festival, where it was reported that some viewers fainted as a result of the film?s graphic scenes, while others report that they were physically sick. The trailer for the film gives you a very good idea of how graphic the film gets and while the film is explicit at times, it never gets worse than what is teased in the trailer. You ought to be warned though ? anyone with a discomfort around blood or sensitive to animals will feel particularly distressed.

For a horror film, the overwhelming feeling one gets while watching it is not so much fear as shift-around-your-seat-inducing discomfort. But that?s not necessarily a bad thing ? it?s clear that Raw is not intended to make you jump with fright or haunt your dreams. It wholly immerses you in its  fascinating world and akin to more socially conscious horrors, gets you to think and want to talk about the movie immediately afterwards.

There are piercing moments in the sound design while the make-up and the special effects are done so well that they?ll make you uncomfortable, or even experience nausea. But that is also a testament to its power as a movie. How regularly do horror movies actually scare us anymore, or how often are thrillers really thrilling? It does what the movies are meant to do and that is to make you feel. As repulsive as several moments are, it is also completely and utterly fascinating.

Another of the film?s strengths is its portrayal of the anarchic experience of college life (which, though a French-Belgian production, has a very American feel). It is also beautifully photographed and effective in its colour design, smartly using the colour red in particular. There are plenty of moments of college gross-out humour and viewers may be both amazed and horrified by how many laugh-out-loud, darkly funny moments there actually are in it. It?s like Carrie meats (that was a misspell but I'm keeping it in there) Dazed and Confused, in a really messed up way.

There is much of interest occurring thematically in this film but again, talking about them too much will give the game away. If you can stomach it, Raw is a rewarding watch.

So who can stomach it?

----------


## Otherside

I haven't seen it (and to be honest, I don't really intend to, I've never really enjoyed gore films). 

The local cinema, however, is supplying everyone who attends the film with a paper bag.

Would I be able to stomach it? Probably, I have a high tolerance for those kind of things. I just don't enjoy them.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is not exactly a gore film. That is the whole thing. She was raised a vegan. Then had to start eating meat. I assume it is around this aspect of things that people are feeling sick. Imagine been handed a bag to puke into going into watch a film? This was bound to happen. Films began to get worse when the likes of saw and hostel were made. Not exactly horror films. More shock films. we had the wrong turn series of films as well. Whole idea was to shock you and make you close your eyes. Not actually wanting to watch what was happening on screen. I just ignored all those types of films. Think they ruined films. Who seriously wants to go to a film to throw up?

----------


## Otherside

Way I heard it, this film takes somebody who was a lifelong vegetarian, and who then, for some reason, became a full on cannibal. I don't know how graphic the scenes of cannibalism are however. 

The plot however, seems bad, after looking at it on Wikipedia. Regardless it got high removed, so something must be making up for it. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Guess if you like to throw up, go and see the film. Not on my list of must watch films. People will be curious as to what is making others throw up. That is why they will go along to watch it. It is not on general release here. Only some cinemas. Guess some don't want to clean up after the film is over.  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

^ Same here. Some cinemas are doing it, mostly the huge multiplexes. The smaller, local ones aren't showing it. 

I am curious as to why it is making people throw up, and if it ever appears on Netflix/Prime I might watch it to see what everyone is on about. But I'm not curious enough to buy a cinema ticket to see it.

----------


## Cuchculan

One thing to keep in mind about films. Most have early viewing. So they can be reviewed by the media. Bad films will just be put out there. No early viewing at all. Is an Irish bloke who reviews films. Fun to listen to. He explained the whole system. Makers know they have a bad film so do away with early view and press release and the likes. Why? Because the film will be ripped apart. People will be told it is not worth watching. We see a few films like this hit the cinema here. You hear nothing about the film until it is in the cinema. Is a gamble they take to try and cut their losses. Ever see a film you never saw a review of, it is probably a very bad film. Just the way they do it. Raw had a early viewing here. Before here they showed it at some film festival. It was there people got sick watching it. It arrived in Ireland with a reputation. The review was good. I added that to the original post above. He didn't want to spoil the plot, so didn't tell everything. I like him doing reviews. If he says bad film, don't waste your time, I don't watch it. He is blunt when it comes to films. Honest to the point were he has gotten slated by movie makers by ranking their films as poor.

----------


## Otherside

Usually can see what viewer reaction is before the films out here in the UK. Usually because it's already been out in the US for a week or so before it even hits the screens here. As irritating as it can be for America to get everything first and to have to watch for spoilers, i suppose it does give a good idea of how good the film will be before I go and pay for it. Although oddly, they're doing the opposite with the marvel films. We seem to get the marvel films before the US half the time.

----------


## Cuchculan

Think a lot of people are fed up with Marvel films. One can be almost the same as the other. Good when the first few appeared. You can kind of grow bored with them after so many of them. Maybe they like to keep the US audience waiting. Bring them over this side of the world first. Maybe the Americans are fed up with them. I download most of my films. Screener season is the best time of year. Films do be on the net months before they are due out in the cinema. For Oscar purposes. But someone gets a hold of them and places them on the torrent sites. Will last for about a month. Then it goes back to normal again. Have Kong Island to watch here. Is still in the cinema here. Copies come from Japan and the likes first. Always in English. Might have to endure hard coded subs in Japanese. That is never a problem. You get to see the good and the bad.

----------


## Otherside

Oh anyone who's read the comics/knows how to use Google knows how the marvel ends. (Spoiler - Big Blue guy tries to destroy the universe using those stone things. Everyone who's been a hero in a marvel film joins up to fight him. Probably will be impossible odds. Day saved.) But they are dragging the series out a bit. And now we have Dc or whatever doing the exact same thing with pretty much the exact same plot except with batman, superman, wonder woman and the suicide squad.

From what I've heard, China is one of the biggest consumers of the marvel films. You may have heard of the doctor strange controversy. Load of people couldn't work out that marvel couldn't have a Tibettan actor (China refuses to acknowledge that Tibet exists, film would have been banned pretty swiftly in China).

I don't trust the stuff on those websites to be malware free. Tempting as it is, I'd rather not wake up to find a demand for 3 BitCoins on my desktop or forever loose my files. Some of those are work related. 

I can handle subtitles. Still watch stuff woth them on out of preference. Had to watch stuff with them on due to the fact that I couldn't hear properly throughout my childhood. Not so much an issue now, but I'm used to them. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Torrent sites are blocked here in Ireland. Phone companies have them blocked. Which I disagree with. Who are they to police the net? That does not mean we can't get on them. I seriously don't know why they bother. Always a back door into the sites. 

Japan amuses me. They censor a lot of films. Sex scenes. Not even hardcore sex scenes. Might get a film and find it is 15 minutes shorter than it is meant to be. Few other things they cut out of films too. For me it is all about the source of the films. We have the trusted names. Stick with them and everything will be fine. All files are scanned in advance. Games are were you get hit with a virus or two. Never worth getting from Torrent sites.

----------


## Otherside

Blocks are not hard to get around. The uni filtering system blocks Stack Overflow (a site where you can get advise regarding programming), but it's not hard to get around. 

Similar situation with the UK. Most of the blocks are are on child porn (can't say I disagree with that), few on torrent sites (piratebay is probably blocked. Putlocker may finally be on that list. My bf was whining about that a while back.) only time I ran into a "Site blocked by the High Court" message though was when they screwed up...and Wikipedia ended up on the list. I mean really. Wikipedia?! 

They also started to send out letters here if you got caught illegally downloading. In a very British way, it was just a politeley worldly "Don't do it again" letter. And nothing else really happened. Not sure if they even checked to see if you stopped. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I think it is all silly. Who are phone companies to police the net? What people do on the net should not be any of their business. I agree about child porn sites. Though they are well hidden these days. Most would be closed groups of perverts who simply have each others mail addresses. They tried using the Dark Web. But the hackers ran them out of it. As much as hackers can do some bad things, they can do some good things as well. 

This whole thing of getting a letter is stupid. That can happen in the US as well. Torrent sites allow you to stream movies. By EU law that is legal to do. We are not breaking any laws. The person placing the films on these sites is the only person doing anything illegal. They can try and block all they want here. Until they learn to block proxy sites they can't keep anybody off of torrent sites. You can the VPN route as well if you really wanted to. Tor Browser as well. Very easy to hide on the net these days.

----------


## Otherside

Most Child Porn Sites these days are not on the open web. Too risky, servers would be to easily tracked, those viewing the child porn would be too easily found, those running it would be found easily. Even using regular email isn't secure. TOR is, from what I've heard, where most of that stuff is. Not that TOR is not as truly anonymous as people would believe. You can be traced on TOR if the effort is put into it. And the stuff that is on on TOR? You're not going to easily find it. If you go onto TOR and easily find any site offering anything illegal - whether it is child pornography, sites selling military grade weaponry, or sites offering the services of a assassin - it is most likely a honeytrap run by the NSA. Congratulations, you have been busted, they do know what the Dark Web is, and how it works. 

I've not actually heard of anyone being prosecuted after getting a letter. I've heard of companies threatening to prosecute and demanding a settlement to avoid it in letters. Some people pay up, but ultimately, they've got very little to prosecute by. They have an IP address that may or may not have accessed a website at certain time, and no information about which device connected to the router may have accessed said content, and certainly no proof that the person the letter was sent to was using the device at that time. Nothing has ever gone ahead. It's gotten to the point that some of the ISP's will now send you a letter saying that you're about to recieve a letter from this company saying that you've "illegally been accessing content and please pay up", and informing people that the company in question can't actually do anything when it comes to the courts.

----------


## Cuchculan

Tor doesn't hide you. Simply keeps no history. The hiding part has to be done in other ways. It doesn't claim to hide you either. Using it like a regular browser your IP can still be traced. You need to use it along with something else if you want to be invisible. Think the best thing to happen on the net was when they got rid of all those MSN and Yahoo groups. That was were a lot of these people were making contact. The exchange could be done using the regular post. Some are not dumb. They knew they would be easily caught. Now you have uncover people acting as kids in snapchat and the likes. Setting up meetings. Good group in the UK. Dark Justice. Look them up on you tube. They show up with camera and video tape these people and post them on you tube. It has began to move once more. They are trying new ways. New methods to lure kids to places. Always great to see them been caught. 

I would never hand over any cash at all. The NSA track certain names. They have a data base with key words programmed into it. One of those words appears on the net it comes up and it is checked out. Area I like in is called Kilbarrack. That was flagged once. Why? Former US President. Thought a person was writing Kill Barrack. As in Obama. Gave us all a good laugh. Person who made the post got a warning. It was explained it was an area in Dublin. Then things calmed down. That shows we are all been watched. Using words like Kill bomb US President Syria just messes with their heads.  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

The browser itself? No of course it doesn't hide you. It does than erase history though. You're more hidden on TOR than you would be on the open Web. Well, so long as your going to TOR servers with it. If you use TOR to go to open Web sites, you're exposing yourself. 

TOR just encrypts the data you send across the Internet (including data about who sent the data) across a million different randomly selected relays before it reaches server. If you send it to an open Web/not TOR server, you're data is going to be exposed. 

Or something. It's been a while since I had to remember all thay I admit. 

Not impossible to find out who's doing what on TOR thought. If someone such as NSA really, really put there mind to it, they'd find out who owned a TOR server. Most countries now have task forces finding out who's putting the illegal stuff on the dark Web, and taking the stuff down. 

I've heard allsorts of stories of "the FBI was possibly spying on me" had a friend once claim she stumbled across Al Qaedas website, and then her mouse suddenly started moving on its own. Whilst the security services of the world are capable of hacking pcs and finding out what you're up to - I somehow doubt that. Couple of the companies that make that spyware got into trouble for selling the stuff to countries currently being sanctioned by the UN, and which had multiple human rights violation. Pre-Arab Spring.Egypt is one currently that supposedly had it, I think. 





> Tor doesn't hide you. Simply keeps no history. The hiding part has to be done in other ways. It doesn't claim to hide you either. Using it like a regular browser your IP can still be traced. You need to use it along with something else if you want to be invisible. Think the best thing to happen on the net was when they got rid of all those MSN and Yahoo groups. That was were a lot of these people were making contact. The exchange could be done using the regular post. Some are not dumb. They knew they would be easily caught. Now you have uncover people acting as kids in snapchat and the likes. Setting up meetings. Good group in the UK. Dark Justice. Look them up on you tube. They show up with camera and video tape these people and post them on you tube. It has began to move once more. They are trying new ways. New methods to lure kids to places. Always great to see them been caught. 
> 
> I would never hand over any cash at all. The NSA track certain names. They have a data base with key words programmed into it. One of those words appears on the net it comes up and it is checked out. Area I like in is called Kilbarrack. That was flagged once. Why? Former US President. Thought a person was writing Kill Barrack. As in Obama. Gave us all a good laugh. Person who made the post got a warning. It was explained it was an area in Dublin. Then things calmed dwn. That shows we are all been watched. Using words like Kill bomb US President Syria just messes with their heads.




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Imagine your mouse moving by itself. If you ever look at well known faces around the net, most have their build in web cams blocked over with tape. i doubt they would view just your random stranger from down the road. Are some good people out there that can access your computer and do whatever they want to do with it. Have watched a few documentaries about them. Seen them do exactly that. Takes some skill though. 

Luckily I don't go near any sites that would have cause for concern. One Torrent site only. This one was closed down a few months back. They had a back up version back online within a day. Case of knowing were to look for the new address. People uploading the torrents are in the wrong. I simply take what is there. Even the police in Ireland have said if you saw cash sitting there, you would take it. Because it was there to be taken. It is the same with films and music. That is how they view it. Why they would never waste their time chasing down the small people who simply download the torrents. They have gone on record saying this. Not worth their time.

----------


## Otherside

The people they are going to hack are not going to be people tormenting. It's going to be the suspected terrorists, career criminals, etc. Not Joe Bloggs trying to avoid paying ?15 for the lastest series of Game of Thrones. 

I actually have my camera taped over on my laptop. Call me paranoid, but government hacking aside, there are nasty viruses out there that can turn your camera (can even do it without the light turning on). 

Nah most of the time they're not going to go after someone who's tormenting. Send out a couple of warning letters every now and then? Maybe. But it's not worth the time and money for something that ultimately is difficult to prove. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Some of us are not worth hacking. Mind you I share the same the name here as a well known protester who spent time in prison. They brought in water charges here. He more or less started the movement to have them done away with. Got thousands of people on the streets to protest. They have been scrapped too. On social media people assume I am him. We have swapped a few posts before. More having a laugh over the big mix up with our names. Anybody wants to keep an eye on him might end up watching me instead. How bored they would be watching me. 

Hard to go after people when you don't have a case. Hence they don't do anything here at all. They know it would be a waste of their time. Plus I am certain they are downloading things as well. Just go after the perverts. The rest of us are doing no harm at all.

----------

